
JQuery 1.9 has been released - jonknee
http://blog.jquery.com/2013/01/15/jquery-1-9-final-jquery-2-0-beta-migrate-final-released/
======
ecaron
For anyone making a shift from 1.7/1.8 to this, please don't overlook the
jquery-migrate plugin (<https://github.com/jquery/jquery-migrate/>).

You/we don't have to suffer the headaches of "what the heck changed since the
version I was using...", the jQuery overlords have really done us a great
service in offering this cool migration checker - so let's use it!

~~~
zalew
that's what I got when using jquery migrate <http://i.imgur.com/nviTD.png> not
that helpful, or am I missing something?

~~~
mattparlane
Those are warnings to let you know that you are using deprecated
functionality. Everything should still work, but you'll want to switch to the
updated versions soon.

Instead of $.browser, use $.support, and instead of .live(), use .on().

~~~
zalew
I get it, but I thought it would map the occurences in my code, not just list
the functions.

~~~
mattparlane
Ah, gotcha. If you have the console open at the time when the warning is
triggered, you should be able to get a backtrace by clicking on the arrow
beside the warning -- that will show you whereabouts in the code the problem
is.

At least that's how it works in Chrome, I think Firefox does the same.

~~~
zalew
no arrow in ff (firebug 1.11.1) nor in chromium (firebug lite).

------
techtalsky
Nothing too terribly exciting, but the Source Map feature, allowing easier
debugging inside minified code seems very useful. Chrome only, but still an
extremely slick feature:

[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/developertools/source...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/developertools/sourcemaps/)

~~~
scott_karana
> Chrome only, but still an extremely slick feature

Only for now, fortunately! The co-authors are from Google and Mozilla[1], and
work's being done to get support in Firefox as well.

[1]
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U1RGAehQwRypUTovF1KRlpiO...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U1RGAehQwRypUTovF1KRlpiOFze0b-_2gc6fAH0KY0k/edit?hl=en_US&pli=1&pli=1)

------
mildweed
Important for those who haven't heard yet: jQuery 2.0 will not support IE 6, 7
or 8.

~~~
agildehaus
I can understand dropping 6 and 7, but 8? That browser's not going away
anytime soon.

~~~
huxley
As I understand it, JQuery 1.9 and 2.0 are supposed to be API identical so
what is suggested is to offer JQuery 1.9 to sub-IE9 via conditional comments.

~~~
indeyets
That's one of the ways, but you can just stick to 1.9 for all of your audience
if audience includes early IEs.

jQuery 2.0 is more appropriate for mobile web-apps or for intranets, where you
know that users use strict subset of browsers

~~~
nsmartt
Given that jQuery 2.0 is supposed to be significantly faster, parent's
approach offers increased speed to users who are not on sub-IE9 browsers.

~~~
skeletonjelly
Faster how? Do you have any source? Only thing I remember from my brief scan
of the release notes was that it was faster to _load_ as it was smaller (fewer
browsers to support) but I don't recall anything about processing speed, happy
to be proven wrong of course.

~~~
nsmartt
> _jQuery 2.0 will not run on oldIE. As a result of removing several layers of
> barnacle-encrusted code, it will be both faster and smaller than jQuery
> 1.9._

My take here is that various bits of logic have been removed which will also
improve processing speed.

Of course, they may have been referring to the load speed, and the increase in
processing speed may be negligible.

------
jneal
I'm happy for the addition of the :target selector. I tried using this on a
recent project before realizing it wasn't available.

------
joell
Be careful if you are using this link as a source:

<https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1/jquery.min.js>

A few things in this update broke a production app for us.

------
TallboyOne
How has everyone's experience so far been upgrading? Any speed improvements?

~~~
daGrevis
In theory, jQuery 2 should be a lot faster because of removed support for old
browsers.

